# TTOC...



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

...Just joined, looking forward to getting the member pack...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Good man - you should allow 3 - 4 weeks before fretting as the membership cards are personalised now and hence have to be ordered from the printer.

I'm member no 9


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the club. All you have to do when you realise how much the petrol is costing you running 6 cylinders is think how much the road tax is going to be. End of problem!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Just play it cool like I did.... 8) 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=83699


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Welcome to the club. All you have to do when you realise how much the petrol is costing you running 6 cylinders is think how much the road tax is going to be. End of problem!


That is a very good point...thanks for reminding me :lol: aw well still looking forward to my v6, which I pick up tomorrow and also my TTOC pack which should arrive in due course


----------

